# Bad cuts from dog attack weeping????



## MamaBlu (Dec 4, 2015)

ok a few days ago my dog attacked my buck, tore half an ear off, but up his other ear and the back of his neck really badly.

At the time of the attack he was bleeding pretty good from the torn ear so I gently cleaned it and had to put blood stop powder on it to get it to stop bleeding. 

The other ear had gouges in the inside bleeding pretty good too so I did the same to it.

The torn ear is doing really well, no bleeding no inflammation at all.

The other one in not doing as good it is swollen he doesn't move it much and it's weeping a cleanish gooey drippy substance.

His neck looks fine too.

I am very concerned about that ear I'm afraid he's going to die from it, he still eats and drinks and walks around etc.

I have a few things here I can give him but we are very secluded from the main world so vets aren't an option.

i have Cdt toxoid, I was just getting ready to vaccinate everyone this weekend anyway. 

I also have vetmycin (sorry not sure of spelling) spray and then I also have the silver spray bandage stuff we use on chickens.

I have baby aspirin and I also have human amoxicillin capsules 500mg.

Is there anything I have that I can or should be giving him, is there anything I should be doing to help this heal better? 

Oh and it's warm to the touch but not hot and there isn't any yellow pus that I can see.

Maybe the goo is just liquid from the swelling? It looks clear or maybe pink if it's bleeding a bit.

Thanks so much


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 4, 2015)

Can you get pics? 

Have you taken his temp?

It is good to clean the wound with the vetericyn but I would considering giving him some Pen G (from the feed store) to help ward off infection and speed healing. 

I would give the CDT but be prepared to give the anitoxin as well. 

The key thing it to keep taking his temp. If he runs a fever you will have to decide if you are going to treat him for infection, tetanus, or both.


----------



## MamaBlu (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't have a thermometer, it's like the one thing that's not in my livestock first aid kit  

Im going to get out to the feed store tomorrow but it's a 2 hour drive from here so I couldn't get there. 

I'll see if I can get him to let me take some pics lol he's a big daddy goatee with big pointy horns and it hurts lol but I'll see if I can bribe him with apples


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 4, 2015)

Dog bites can be serious. Their mouths carry a LOT of diseases. Keep it clean. As long as there is no active infection ( heat, swelling, stench, colored discharge, pus ) and you can keep the infection out he should be fine. 

Thoroughly clean the wounds. You can do hydro therapy ( straight water ) in the open wounds then follow or up with the vetericyn. Do this EVERY DAY. Do this until there is a scab. Leave the scab alone. Continue to apply vet. until completely healed. That stuff is amazing. 

Also look into cutnheal while you're at the feed store.

A little swelling is normal. The body is fighting infection. Expect that. Soreness is to be expected when a part if your body is ripped off. I would not flick my finger if I lost part of it a few days ago. 

Try to post a picture. That will be very helpful.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 4, 2015)

What @Ferguson K said is spot on. 

Assuming that a goat ear is similar to a cat or dog ear it is just cartilage and when it is damaged like that fluid can build up between the layers of cartilage. The draining is a good thing if it isn't puss and it doesn't smell.


----------



## MamaBlu (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you I will try to get a pic in the morning they are already in bed tonight


----------



## MamaBlu (Dec 5, 2015)

@Ferguson K

Ok I'm going to try to post my pics I've never done this so I hope it works.




That's the wound on the outside of the whole ear.





This is the worst place on the inside of his ear.

Again it's a gooey drippy clearish stuff.

You can see in the one pic it's opaque.





See this is the ear that was torn in half and it's doing really well.


----------



## MamaBlu (Dec 6, 2015)

I got the pen g is there a standard dose to give and for how long (Xcc per so many pounds for X amount of days)?

I also got the tetanus antitoxin is there a specific dose I should give in this one?

Thank you so much!!! @Ferguson K

MamaBlu
Blu Fox Farm


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 6, 2015)

That all looks pretty healthy. Aside from being swollen due to the air forming in the cartilage, the wounds themselves look healthy enough. 

The tetanus should've come with directions on how to administer in the box. The pen would be preventative, not treatment. You will be using a lower dose. How much does he weigh?


----------



## MamaBlu (Dec 8, 2015)

He weighs about 100 to 150, I don't have my scale anymore but I have that tape measure around here somewhere...... But based on size and me trying to pick him up I guess about 100-150.

So if it stays healthy maybe I should just keep the pen in case I need it later? I hate to give it to him if he doesn't really need it.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 8, 2015)

Has there been any negative change since the pics you posted earlier? Looks like white blood cells mixed with some red. Completely normal for such a wound. If it starts turning creamy white, texture like cottage cheese, or worse, greenish, and smelling bad, then you're dealing with puss and an infection. I would try to gently squeeze or apply even pressure to the area around the wound opening to reduce swelling by draining any large build up of fluid.

You can then rinse/wipe away any build up with maybe a 50/50 mix of cool water and hydrogen peroxide applied by cotton swabs or a small sponge, followed by plain water rinse, keep the area clean. Then apply a bit of triple antibiotic (neosporin) to the wound. as long as it's healing well I wouldn't go giving shots... just let it do what it's doing. I would NOT cover it as it seems to be doing well healing by air drying.

I'm not a vet, but this is what I'd do.


----------



## MamaBlu (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks that's what I've been doin and it seems to be good, it's very sore I know and he hates me messing with it, but I don't mind a few bruises from being horned if it means my big ole buck stays healthy I love him and he knows it lol.

Thanks so much and well at least I have some pen on hand now in case something happens and I need it later.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, please let us know how things go from here on out. Glad to have you with us, even considering the reason you joined.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey There! How's the buck and dog doing? Haven't heard anything so I'm hoping guessing things are OK.


----------

